# Fake rescues are VERY real



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

http://bigcatnews.blogspot.com/2009/01/funds-raised-for-fake-big-cat-rescue.html



> QuoteALM BEACH--The Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission and Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office on November 18, 2008 arrested Heather Southworth, 26, for allegedly unlawfully soliciting funds for an unregistered charity called Rescue: Big Cat Organization--which appears to have existed entirely in cyberspace.
> The Rescue: Big Cat Organization web site, still active on December 27, 2008 but taken down soon afterward, claimed to represent a charity founded in Pennsylvania in 1985, also operating sanctuaries in New York, North Carolina, and Florida. The site included photos and stories about many purportedly rescued animals, and listed 18 supposed staff.
> "Those are not real people. They are made-up names," Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission spokesperson Gabriella Ferraro told Jason Schultz of the Palm Beach Post.


http://www.examiner.com/x-669-Pet-Rescue-Examiner~y2009m2d4-Fake-veterinarian-operated-animal-rescue



> Quoteolice in Atlantic City discovered that a man had been posing as a female veterinarian and medical director for an animal rescue group for the past two years. It is sad enough when someone is forced to surrender a pet, but no one ever expected to worry that the pet would be used in an illegal scam.
> 
> Daniel Tyce was arrested for practicing medicine without a license and falsely identifying himself as Dr. Danielle Smith, a graduate of the University Of Pennsylvania School Of Veterinary medicine. He is being held on $10,000 bail.
> 
> ...


http://www.edragoon.com/closesleepyhollow/

Entire website devoted to exposing two women who ran a fake horse rescue.


The moral of this post is ...

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>DO YOUR HOMEWORK - ASK FOR PROOF!!</span>

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Check out the group’s non-profit status on the IRS website.

Ask for the organization’s annual report, tax return, or IRS determination letter. (*These are all mandatory documents required by non-profit groups.*)
</span>

From the IRS website:



> Quote:In general, what public disclosure requirements apply to tax-exempt organizations?
> 
> In general, exempt organizations must make available for public inspection certain annual returns and applications for exemption, and must provide copies of such returns and applications to individuals who request them. Copies usually must be provided immediately in the case of in-person requests, and within 30 days in the case of written requests. The tax-exempt organization may charge a reasonable copying fee plus actual postage, if any.


<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Ask for references from veterinarians in the community or people who have adopted from them.

Visit the shelter and see firsthand if pets are housed in a humane manner, have clean water and food.

If the animals are in foster homes insist on going to the home to meet the animal.</span>


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We should put the same spotlight on breeders and dog owners as we would not be in demand had it not been for them. Its sad when some need to be on top of their game and others can do nothing.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Maureen


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:We should put the same spotlight on breeders and dog owners as we would not be in demand had it not been for them.


Buyer, seller, adopter, rescue organization beware ...

In the case of a 501(c)(3) when it is being formed and submits paperwork to the IRS for this tax status, the founders are told what the regulations are.

IRS requires that a copy of the completed 501(c)(3) application (Form 1023) and a copy of all original documents submitted to the IRS be made available on request to any interested party. Posting on an Internet Website satisfies this requirement.
~ Form 1023
~ Original Articles of Incorporation
~ Original By-Laws

IRS requires that a copy of the current Articles of Incorporation and a copy of the current By-Laws be made available on request to any interested party. Posting on an Internet Website satisfies this requirement.

IRS requires that a a copy of tax forms for 3 previous years be made available for viewing on request of any interested party. Form 990-N is submitted online and may be viewed through the IRS Website.

So it doesn't matter if an organization likes the regs. but they must abide by them.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm all for shining the spotlight everywhere (and take heat for it every time there's a thread about cracking down on bad breeding practices), but because there are bad owners and bad breeders, it does not mean that we should ignore bad rescue practices. 

I am seeing far too many shelters, fellow rescues, and volunteers assume that anyone who says they want to help must be on the up and up. I truly wish we lived in that world but sadly we don't. :-( 

And there's a spectrum of iffy rescues - it's not all batchers and brokers versus the good guys. There are a lot of groups who have good intentions but poor follow-through or start off great only to get in way over their heads, or do a great job with the animals in their care but will adopt their animals out to anyone with a first name regardless of where they end up. It's vitally important to do the checks above before sending or helping to send a dog from a shelter.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what is REALLY sad is that there are people who will use abandoned and abused animals for their own gain. if it were up to me no one would be able to profit from the sale or use of any kind of animal.

i have never understood why a rescue becomes defensive and offended when lots of questions are asked. i think people get burnt out and short tempered and don't realize how it looks to others here when egos get in the way and they get defensive (and sometimes offensive). 

maureen, when i was new here and we rescued harley and i asked you SO MANY questions, you never got annoyed or lost your temper or became defensive. anyone who has been in rescue for any time AT ALL knows the horror stories and WELCOMES questions and reference checking, and when i have run into people/organizations who don't (only a few times), it raises a huge red flag to me, and i've backed right away and gone a different route.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

K you are over your pm's


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Katieliz, your over your limit on pms...been trying to send you something
Please pm me when you see this as I don't know when I'll be back at this thread. 
Hugs


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I think the couple of rescues that have been spotlighted here lately have been forced to go under the radar, alot of rescues as of late are working that way to stay out of the spotlight. Now that New Beginnings has their 5013c I dont think it will make a difference in terms of good or bad rescue. People have preconceived opinions which they are entitled to. Its gotten way out of hand in remarks toward them. I can understand their frustration.
Katherine you are right you asked alot of questions but the way our rescue works we want everyone to know outright what exactly will happen or be done for the dog. I cannot say how other rescues work only how ours does.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Scary, for all involved. I know I am always sending $ to different orginizations for their efforts. You can believe I will be checking from here on out before continuing to do so.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A rescue can avoid many issues by following the example of Karl's Kids. On their 'Ways to Donate' page they have their license # displayed:

http://www.karlskidsprogram.com/Donations.html



> Quote:Karl's Kids Program, Inc. License #CH19826
> "A copy of the official registration and financial information may be obtained from the division of consumer services by calling toll-free (800-435-7352) within the state. Registration does not imply endorsement, approval, or recommendation by the state."


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungI think the couple of rescues that have been spotlighted here lately have been forced to go under the radar, alot of rescues as of late are working that way to stay out of the spotlight.


Not sure if you are saying that as a good or bad thing.

Personally, *I* see it as a VERY bad thing. If the rescue has nothing to hide why are they hiding??

ANY questions asked of a rescue group should be happily answered - anywhere.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, here's a perfect example of why a rescue should answer any questions asked of them ...

http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/10948/OH/US/



> Quote:Humane Society agents on Wednesday were searching for a woman wanted for animal cruelty.
> 
> Prosecutors stated Maureen McLaughlin admitted killing 650 puppies, dogs, and cats by drowning them in a trash can.
> 
> ...


This woman was doing this for YEARS. No-one questioned her actions, her rescue, her motives - nothing.

650 animals died a horrific death because no-one asked ANY questions.

The most scary thing is - it only ended because she turned HERSELF in. How long would she have kept going if she hadn't?

IMHO the animals welfare comes before people frustrations.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This is way beyond questioning rescue this person is mentally ill.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

done cleaning...

crazy day, back later...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just an FYI that 501c3 does not mean that a rescue is reputable. Please do additional checking. 

Here is one such example:

http://www.aspca.org/pressroom/press-releases/031508.html


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I agree, it doesn't AUTOMATICALLY make a group reputable.

But, in my mind, it does make them more committed/serious about what they are doing. It's one of the first (of MANY) things I look for in a group I plan to work with or donate to.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyThis is way beyond questioning rescue this person is mentally ill.


True - but since no-one questioned her "rescue" work she was able to continue what she was doing for YEARS and 650 animals died.

The purpose of this thread is to show people that just because someone says "We are a rescue" doesn't mean they are. 

There are ...

Ones that don't even exist and just take your money.

Ones that do harm instead of good.

Ones that hide behind the word 'rescue' and actually breed and sell puppies (just happened here in WI).

Just trying to help people figure out for themselves what is and is not a "rescue" and HOW to find out.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I guess for me personally when groups get defensive about supplying information that is Federally mandated that they supply, it just makes me wonder what other laws they are will to break.

Just having a properly formed 501 (c) (3), shouldn't be the only things people check, as it is no guarantee that the rescue is good or bad. What it does say is that IF a person donates money they can deduct it from their taxes. Some groups only have a Non-Profit status for their home state and rules vary from state to state if your donation is tax dectable on your state return, unless the group has the Federal 501 (c) (3), then it isn't deducatble on your Federal Return.

So if you mislead people that their donations are Tax Exempt to them you are putting them at a tax risk if there is every an audit. If one person is Audited for falsely claiming the deduction you can bet that the IRS will be audting the group and any of their people who donated.

Val


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyThis is way beyond questioning rescue this person is mentally ill.


I disagree. This has everything to do with questioning a rescue. If someone had done some questioning perhaps many lives could have been saved.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

So you think that someone that does this is sane?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Definitely not! But if someone had done a better job checking on her, she would have been stopped long before she was and people wouldn't have continued to let her pull animals.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. The person that did that is not sane. 

*But *if she had been questioned then her insanity would have come to light much sooner and lives would have been saved.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee I remember not long ago something happened to a 501(3) c rescue that had a big following and thought they were the greatest, and it turned out their dogs were not being taken care of, and some people on this board made all sorts of excues for this person. And no one in that rescue had any clue that this was happening?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wasn't around for that saga but doesn't that prove that questioning a rescue is very important? Instead of making excuses for them?

I am not taking sides here, just posing the question....


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Well big excuses were made for this rescue. The same rescue took alot of dogs off this board. Everytime they took a dog big cheers went up for them. No one ever questioned them ever.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Questioning needs to happen for every rescue and it needs to occur periodically, not just when a rescue group first appears because things can change. Good rescues with nothing to hide have no problem answering questions.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe the powers that be should be questioning ALL the rescues that post here, and not pick and choose.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What "powers that be"? Anyone here can question a rescue, and if you have concerns about a particular rescue, you should.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

The big guns on this board.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Some of the reason you don't see rescues get questioned is because those questions have already been asked and answered. The groups that continue to get questioned are typically those that have refused to answer questions and become very defensive if any are asked. 

If there's a rescue that you have concerns about, you should be all means question them, regardless of what you feel their social standing or whatever may be on the board.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomAnyone here can question a rescue, and if you have concerns about a particular rescue, you should.


Exactly. Anyone can do it. 

And in the rare case a rescue is dodging questions and acting or posting in other suspicious manners they certainly should be questioned. I think it natural that those doing that are going to be more likely to be questioned, since their own behavior draws attention.

If their actions involve breaking board rules, particularly repeated violations for which they've been warned, than of course Mods/Admins are going to get involved. Mods/Admins are not here to screen and approve anyone. They are here to enforce the rules. 

But they are also members here and thus free to post their own questions and concerns and opinions as just as any other member, and that includes posing questions if something doesn't seem right.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I guess I still don't get it - "big guns?" Are you referring to Admin? Moderators? Frequent posters? Other rescue people? Why would anyone stand on ceremony and wait for someone else to voice their concerns for them?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyThe big guns on this board.


And whom might that be? The Moderators make sure people follow the rules. Nowhere do the rules say that a rescue group must be 501c3 or NFP or have a purple logo with yellow stripes before they can post on the board.

John Q Public is the one that must ask the questions.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought that I should post on this thread, as Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue, Inc. ("BDBH") is still a dog rescue in its infancy.

On July 30, 2008, we formally organized as a not for profit corporation with the State of New York: 

http://appsext8.dos.state.ny.us/corp_pub...results_page=0.

We are not yet a 501c3 (nonprofit), however, we are awaiting a 501c3 determination. When we receive it, we will post proof, link on our site. Until such time, we do accept and have received donations. We state on our site and in correspondence regarding donations:

_*Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue, Inc. ("BDBH") has not yet obtained its 501c3 status from the IRS. When BDBH is successful in obtaining its 501c3 status, it is our understanding that donations will retroactively be tax deductible to date of incorporation - 7/30/08._

Once granted 501c3 status, we will be required to file a 990, etc.

If deemed a 501c3 that will not change how we rescue dogs, what it will do is allow us to apply for grants, it may encourage more people to donate, it will require us to file more tax forms and reports for public review, but it is not a magic determination that we are a reputable, solid rescue.

We are all volunteers, we have no members. We have a Board of Directors, who with the exception of me as Executive Director, have nothing to do with the daily operations of the rescue.

BDBH commits to several breeds of dogs, including German Shepherd Dogs, and mix breeds.

We currently have 9 Coordinator roles - Intake (consisting of 3), Application, Foster, Vetting, Transport, Home Visit, Donations, Website, Petfinder and we will be adding an Adoption Coordinator. 

Some Stats:

<u>In 2008 - from Intake start in September 2008 through December 31, 2008: </u> 
-BDBH placed 21 of rescue dogs in forever homes.* 
-BDBH lost 1 pup, Quent from Green River, KY AS, to undetermined illness causing intestines to torque, our vets operated, but we were not in time -necropsy results were inconclusive.

*1 adoption to foster

<u>January 1, 2009 - August 31, 2009: </u>
-BDBH has placed 107 rescue dogs in forever homes, including 5 dogs that came back into the program and then successfully adopted out.*
-February 28, 2009, BDBH euthanized our Blake, at 11-13 years, old, due to complications from Stage 4 Heartworm and DM.
-May 13, 2009, BDBH lost Miranda, at 2-3 years old, from complications from spay in TN. 
-June 8, 2009, BDBH's adopted Brownie, at 6 months old, died from complications from emergency surgery to remove a rubber band twisted in her stomach. We were notified by her heartbroken adopters and I confirmed information with vet. 
-August 25, 2009, BDBH euthanized our Carmen, at 8-10 weeks old, as she was having severe, escalating seizures. We are awaiting PCR results, as it is believed she had distemper, which reached the neuro stage. 

*3 were adopted by fosters.

We have had numerous medical cases, some we committed to knowing full well, some were unexpected.

<u>In 2008 - from October 2008 through December 31, 2008: </u> 

1 Successful Heartworm Treatment
1 Case of severe allergies for which our vets found successful treatment/diet prior to adoption

<u>January 1, 2009 - August 31, 2009</u>**:

7 Successful Heartworm Treatments
1 Successful Parvo Treatment
1 Successful ACL Surgery (another knee to go still)
1 Successful FHO
1 Successful Emergency Intussusception Surgery
1 Successful Emergency Adhesion Surgery
1 Hock/Paw Prosthetic Recipient
1 Successful KCS Surgery 
1 Successful Partial Tail Amputation
3 Successful Treatments/Diet for Severe Allergies
Numerous cases of treatment for Demodex, 
3 Opthamologist Opinions
3 Ultrasounds 

**Currently, BDBH has a rescue dog in the program who completed HW treatment, has bilateral HD, needs FHO or Hip Replacement for both, currently receiving Adequan injections until BDBH can authorize surgery.

*All *dogs are neutered/spayed prior to adoption, unless there should be a medically documented health reason not too. We have not yet had such a case. 

The majority of our placements have been in New York State, however, we have adopted to approved homes in New Jersey, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Vermont and Ohio***. 

***All approved families, follow the same approval process, whether in New York State or outside - application, vet and personal reference checks, home visit and the family must come to meet the dog prior to adoption, whether local or not - we do not ship our dogs.

We are a foster home based rescue, we do not have a facility.

We currently have 17 active foster homes. We limit our foster homes to 1, 2, or 3 foster dogs, exception a litter, depending on experience and environment.

We work with a well respected behaviorist when need be, we also have 2 board members and a volunteer who teach training/agility classes who work with our fosters when need be, who also offer our adopters discounted training classes.

For the majority of our dogs/adopters, the mandatory OB classes, with proof, clause is applied in the adoption contract. 

All donations are deposited into our Savings/Donation Account and used as denoted either for a particular dog (eg - Kyah, Kuda, Greta) or for General Medical Costs. 

All adoption fees are deposited into our Checking/Operating Account and used for pull fees, vet bills (not covered by a donation), supplies (i.e., crates, no-slip collars, rescue ID tags, microchips, insurance).

I personally like and respect all our fosters and volunteers. Not that we all don't have differences of opinions at times, but we try to work through those together. Without them, BDBH would not exist.

I have been called picky, opinionated, controlling, worry wart, emotional, I am probably all of those, plus . I also become very attached to my fosters, I am not an OB guru, although I would love to be.

I have said this before and I will say it here again, BDBH is still learning. No rescue is perfect. However, I know in my heart (no pun intended), that all of us who make up BDBH do our best to give our rescue dogs the best possible fresh start - medically and temperament wise. We do our best to be fair and kind to our applicants and adopters. However, without question, our rescue dogs come first!

We do our best to update the shelters we pull from, and this board, on the dogs who are listed here who have become BDBH dogs. We do our best to run BDBH as a company. We/I always have a BDBH To-Do List, which I am always behind on. 

For the most part, BDBH is currently on Intake Hold, as our experienced foster homes are full with medical cases and/or dogs needing some extra time to flourish prior to adoption readiness.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I just wanted to add that anyone should ask questions of any rescue organization that they work with regardless if that rescue organization is active on this message board or not. Before agreeing to help any organization or donate money to any organization (rescue related or not) you should understand how that organization operates and what their policies are. If they are a 501(3)c, then there is particular information that the organization is required to make available to the public. If they are not a 501(3)c, then they should still be willing to answer questions. Non-profit status does not equal reputable and lack of a non-profit status does not mean the rescue is not reputable. But no organization should mislead the general public about donations being tax deductible if they are not. This is tax fraud!

The admin/moderators of this message board do not police the rescue groups that are members of this board. The moderators are here only to enforce the board rules not rules regarding individual rescues.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

First I would like to thank you Darcy for posting your information as I am sure it took you some time to look everything up. It would be great if the other rescues on here would do the same as it would answer alot of questions people have. 

All rescues should be questioned from time to time as we have learned from the past that the best of rescues do go bad sometimes. Also rescues that just start off and make some mistakes I hope will look at their mistakes and see that it does not happen again. These rescues need to be looked at again and if they have improved and have changed then that should also be posted and people informed of the changes.

I do not like to talk about anyone or group that I just hear things about that has gone from one person to another to another as stories change a great deal. When I was little, I will not say how long ago that was, we use to play that game in school and how different the story would be in the end then the begining.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

How do you check on them? What questions do you ask? I am asked to volunteer for different rescues frequently, and the best I can do is ask around, google search their name, and ask whoever the person is that answers the phone or e-mail a few basic questions. I still feel like I do not really know if they are good places or not. If anyone has suggestions of questions to ask or other ways to tell, please let me know.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Darcy,

THANK YOU for the very detailed information on BDBH.

I believe this information is something EVERY rescue should have posted on their websites for the public to read.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.tennessean.com/article/20090926/NEWS01/909260346/1001/NEWS


----------

